# Still wearing masks?



## MoonlitSunset (May 17, 2021)

I'm coming back from medical leave. I've been gone for 6 weeks. Are masks still required in DCs? I seen a post from a Target store employee stating they're not requiring masks anymore.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 17, 2021)

As of Friday they were at my DC, not sure if that changed over the weekend, could also depend on state/local mandates.


----------



## Sickdog (May 18, 2021)

Today at start up we got word that TMs that have been fully vaccinated will not have to wear masks. Must provide proof.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 18, 2021)

Sickdog said:


> Today at start up we got word that TMs that have been fully vaccinated will not have to wear masks. Must provide proof.


That’s good. Gives those anti vaxers incentive to get it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2021)

Incentive to lie anyway....


----------



## BoxedIn (May 18, 2021)

They didn't require any proof at my DC. Just said unvaccinated people are strongly encouraged to wear masks...which means none of them will wear them lol.


----------



## ItChecksOut (May 19, 2021)

The way it was worded its up to personal preference either way vaxed or unvaxed. I really don't see how they can mandate anyone to provide them with private medical information either.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 19, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> The way it was worded its up to personal preference either way vaxed or unvaxed. I really don't see how they can mandate anyone to provide them with private medical information either.


Same as schools asking for vaccination records.


----------



## ItChecksOut (May 19, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Same as schools asking for vaccination records.


Not quite.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 19, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Not quite.


They aren’t really mandating anything. If you don’t want to wear a mask, show your card. Not really that difficult 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ItChecksOut (May 19, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> They aren’t really mandating anything. If you don’t want to wear a mask, show your card. Not really that difficult 🤷🏻‍♂️


Didn't say they were and didn't complain either way. Just stated that I don't believe they can demand to see medical info, as that's not the case at my dc. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 19, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Didn't say they were and didn't complain either way. Just stated that I don't believe they can demand to see medical info, as that's not the case at my dc. 🤷🏻‍♂️


They wouldn’t have to demand anything. If you got vaxed, and don’t want to wear a mask, you would willingly flash your card. If you weren’t comfortable sharing that info (and getting the 4 hours of pay on top of it) or didn’t get vaxed, then I guess you would have to continue wearing a mask. 🙃


----------



## Captain Orca (May 19, 2021)

Karen, ManKaren and mini-karens driving around in the Infinity windows up all masked up.  A bit affectatious doncha think?


----------



## ItChecksOut (May 20, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> They wouldn’t have to demand anything. If you got vaxed, and don’t want to wear a mask, you would willingly flash your card. If you weren’t comfortable sharing that info (and getting the 4 hours of pay on top of it) or didn’t get vaxed, then I guess you would have to continue wearing a mask. 🙃


I'm not even sure what point you are arguing,  the policy literally states you can go unmasked even if you aren't vaxed its just "highly recommended" that you should continue if you aren't vaxed, of course assuming your state has no specific ordinances that say otherwise. 
My point being I'm not sure how they can force you to show proof *as was stated by someone else* that you can go unmasked when the policy leaves it up to the team member regardless of being vaxed or not, not to mention, I'm really only commenting on them saying their dc is requiring proof when the email I received specifically states that proof is not needed and won't be asked for. 

I'm not making any arguments for or against anything other than to express my surprise that a dc is specifically going against the verbiage of the email.


----------

